# Check your logic!



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

This is a great quiz! 

A SIMPLE TEST

The following short quiz consists of 4 questions and will tell you whether you are qualified to be a "professional." Scroll down for each answer. The questions are NOT that difficult!!!!

1. How do you put a giraffe into a refrigerator?


The correct answer is: Open the refrigerator, put in the giraffe, and close the door. This question tests whether you tend to do simple things in an overly complicated way.


2. How do you put an elephant into a refrigerator?

.Open the refrigerator put in the elephant and close the refrigerator. Wrong Answer.
Correct Answer: Open the refrigerator, take out the giraffe, put in the elephant and close the door. This tests your ability to think through the repercussions of your previous actions.


3. The Lion King is hosting an animal conference. All the animals attend except one. Which animal does not attend?

.Correct Answer: The Elephant. The elephant is in the refrigerator. This tests your memory.
OK, even if you did not answer the first three questions correctly, you still have one more chance to show your true abilities


4. There is a river you must cross. But it is inhabited by crocodiles. How do you manage it ?

.Correct Answer: You swim across. All the crocodiles are attending the Animal Meeting. This tests whether you learn quickly from your mistakes.


According to Anderson Consulting Worldwide, around 90% of the professionals tested got all answers wrong. But many preschoolers got several correct answers. Anderson Consulting says this conclusively disproves the theory that most professionals have the brains of a four year old.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I can't wait until my next interview, I am set. That is a great test.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

OMG!!!

That was to funny


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

That was soooo good but 
I got all the answers wrong of course.
Thanks, I think


----------



## sammiemom (Jun 16, 2002)

That was cute and I got them all right. 

Of course I taught preschool for a few years and probably still have the mind of a four year old.

Sue :lol:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've heard that before but where. Has someone else seen this before?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Ick! I only got one right.  I didn't get past number one. 

Jodi


----------

